# nasfish's 3 + 1 planted tanks (56K warning??!)



## filipnoy85 (Dec 10, 2005)

wOW..... beautiful tanks!


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Excellent, your tanks are awesome!


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

What visually pleasing tanks. nice job!


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

simple yet very attractive,plants look exceptionally healthy,love the growth of your blyxa japonicas


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, thanks for kind words. Really. Those tanks are not with problems though esp. the algaes. But learnt a lot from this forum, and with some good lucks, the algaes are currently under controlled... 

Tank #1 History.
Initially this tank was for goldfish only tank. After the poor goldfish passed away, I decided to try planted tank. Here is the progress of this my first tank, from non CO2 tank to neglected tank to low tech tank and to current tank. The tank is in the fourth year now. Let the picture tell the story. 









Regards


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Really great progress,can see some of the long term inhabitants inside=)


----------



## hazeen (May 21, 2006)

nice and great progress, welldone


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Maybe some of the equipment or root feeder used in my tanks are not familiar to many, here. Just to share what works for me, and definitely not to promote or anything. 

ISTA External CO2 Diffuser (Tank#1).








Connected to the outlet of the Eheim 2213 filter. Produces a lot of tiny bubbles (mist). One less equipment in the tank. 

ISTA Root Feeder (Tank#1)








Since I am using only normal aquarium gravel (here, we called it 'Holland' sand, only god knows why), no base fert, in my tank #1, so I think it is necessary to use some sort of root feeder, such as this ISTA root feeder. It works, just like other root feeder, but with one extra advantage, the root feeder does not disintegrate over time. After 3-4 months, it is still in the 'corn' shape.  

Regards


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi, thanks Y0uH0, hazeen

Yes Y0uH0, those fish have been with me along the way!...wonder how much more they can tolerate with my constant 'disturbances' (plant moving, replant etc) tough.. 

Someone nice told me that the tank #1 and #2 looks the same and suggested that the 2nd tank with different aquascape style, an island setup actually. Or maybe triangular? What do you guys think?. 

Regards


----------



## tha_beeg (May 16, 2006)

nice tanks chief!! btw what kind of plant is that in tank #2 in the front thats bushy, and looks kinda like monkeygrass?


----------



## Y0uH0 (Dec 19, 2005)

Lol,well,i am sure with a tank looking as nice as yours,your fishes will hang on no matter what cause they know that such movements are worth it as after that,they will get an even better home.Hmm,does island setup refer to all plants in the middle and the sides are left empty or only filled with short plants? If so,it would be nice,go ahead and give it a try=)


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

It has been a long time since I posted here...since I joined local forums here..anyway just to share the prgoress of the three tanks...

Tank #1

September 2006








October 2006
January 2007
February 2007

Tank #2 

September 2006








January 2007
February 2007

Tank #3

August 2006








October 2006
No current picture of this tank #3 yet...

Regards


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Beautiful tanks.


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you turbowagon. Soon, due to other commitments, I may have to let go some of the tank, maintaining 5 tanks currently...

Regards


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

awesome looking tanks with very nice growth!!!!


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you eklikewhoa, you have a nice tank too, so lush and wild..

Anyway Tank #2 Update ..trying back lighting with a crappy camera of mine...lol..









Regards


----------



## aquanut415 (Jan 21, 2006)

are those diy co2 bubble ladders in some of those pics? 

if those tanks are all diy co2, im very impressd.

i saw you are using extrernal co2 on at least one tank. care to elaborate?

whatever your response maybe, beautiful tanks!


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!
You have some awesome tanks.


----------



## Wingsdlc (Dec 9, 2005)

nasfish,

Very neat picture of Tank #2. I like the back light thing. I have been tempted to start playing around with such things myself.

Keep us posted!


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you guys for looking..



aquanut415 said:


> are those diy co2 bubble ladders in some of those pics?


Yes they are, tank #2 and #3 are using DIY CO2. About over 3 months ago, I changed the ladder for tank #2, to tiny glass diffuser and external diffuser as shown in the picture below, 2 bottles DIY CO2 for the glass, 2 other DIY CO2 for the external diffuser..refresh every 10-14 days..








Ista CO2 Diffuser Upclose








I am not sure how it works for me...hahahaha..but there is stainless steel with very tiny holes in the middle, diffusing the CO2 into very tiny mist, inline at the outlet of the filter...hope I am explaining it correctly, english is not my spoken language..hehe..

Regards


----------



## Blackeyes (Jul 6, 2006)

are those cherry barbs in #1 tank? all three tanks look very lush.


----------



## red406 (Sep 18, 2006)

nasfish...

WOW!!

must pay an educational visit to view your tanks...


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you for looking..



Blackeyes said:


> are those cherry barbs in #1 tank? all three tanks look very lush.


Yes they are. 20 of them..in the tank #1









red406, are you "red" from myfishforum?..you are welcome to visit, but I don't know if it is going to be an educational...hehehe..

Regards


----------



## red406 (Sep 18, 2006)

nasfish said:


> red406, are you "red" from myfishforum?..you are welcome to visit, but I don't know if it is going to be an educational...hehehe..
> 
> Regards


the same one... 

educational or not, at least it'll be case of local 'plantedtank' gettogether?!


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Instead of making a separate thread about my 220L tank, I just add it in here.. The setup is 17 months old. A lot have been learned through this tank and still learning something new every day..

The picture from the start (1 Oct 2005) until now.






Current looks








Trying to get the foreground going again..









Install a second filter Eheim 2215 to existing Eheim 2026 for extra water flow and bio filter. The second filter is using ADA Bio Rio stuff (2Kg)..

Regards


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

I'm about to do the same canister mix with my 55... Nice setup. Are you still happy with the in line diffuser?


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking.

I am happy with it. As a matter of fact, I am using it in 3 of my tanks, #1, #2 and this ADA tank. The plant growth says it all, don't you think? 

Regards


----------



## el_santo (Oct 26, 2006)

wow, nice! the second tank with the rasbora's is totally making me jealous.


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

nasfish said:


> Thank you for looking.
> 
> I am happy with it. As a matter of fact, I am using it in 3 of my tanks, #1, #2 and this ADA tank. The plant growth says it all, don't you think?
> 
> Regards


Yeah, nice indeed. Did it effect the flow at all?


----------



## Architect1 (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow I love all 4 tanks man I wish I had the money to get the lights , c02 and the substrate. Great work I also love the orange angel. it looks to be a kio and marble all in one. Amazing. where did you get him and what is his mix/strain name?


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

great tanks...well maintained and planned. Beautiful job~


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking and kind words..



kzr750r1 said:


> Yeah, nice indeed. Did it effect the flow at all?


I don't see any. The way I see it, it has nothing to block the water flow, just a stainless steel cylinder inside.



Architect1 said:


> Wow I love all 4 tanks man I wish I had the money to get the lights , c02 and the substrate. Great work I also love the orange angel. it looks to be a kio and marble all in one. Amazing. where did you get him and what is his mix/strain name?


I am not sure what mix/strain the angelfish is. Over here, we call it Koi Angelfish.. cost like 30X cheaper than the altum..

Regards


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

10 days since last update on this tank #2. Another round of plant trimming, to finally get the more bushier background. Add some new driftwood too. The semi adult black mollies is doing great job, removing the surface scum, IME.








A close up.









Regards


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Another update on Tank #2 

A big trim..








Planted Marsilea Minuta, replacing the glosso...









Regards


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Those are outstanding tanks - in the thumbnails of the 220 liter. I especially like #s 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, and 11. Eriocaulon cinereum is one of my favorite plants. Number 13 is killer too. Those scapes are absolutely stunning! roud: Subscribed.


----------



## Hop (Mar 27, 2004)

Very impressive! Nice job:biggrin:


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you for looking. Really appreciated all comments/critiques etc..

*Tank #0 Update*

After almost 10 days since the last update on this tank, I decided to remove the black background. Added a few branchy driftwood. This is how it looks like a week ago.









Went outstation a week ago, only to find some BBA came visit this tank!..lol..in the hurry to go out of the city, I didn't realize that my CO2 tank is empty!..sysshh..unable to come back for at least 3 days, anyway, not to panic though, the BBA just in the early stage, not too rampant . 

Soooo what I did was :
1. 'Big' trim. Remove almost all affected leaves, trim the mosses, throw away some of the plants i.e Ludwigia etc.
2. Plant more Glosso at the foreground, some Blyxa japonica at the base of newly added driftwood.
3. Suck any debris, mulm etc.
3. Do 50% WC.
4. Do a Flourish Excel spot treatment.
5. Add 8 Yamato shrimps (I wish I bought more) and a young SAE. 
6. Dose half than usual.
7. CO2 as usual, 4-5 bps

Now









Side View, to show the plants at the back, some trimmed, some newly planted.









BBA turning red then white after a few days..


Yamato shrimps eagerly eating the 'soften' BBA


Another Yamato hard at work making sure the moss free of BBA


Almost clear of BBA, amazing works by Yamato


Alone SAE helps too


Some BBA on the Anubias nana leaves


Badly trimmed crypts, hope it will bounce back


Not too worry though, already some new leaves emerging..


Despite what had happened to this tank, Garra Flavatra remains oblivious, saying : '_BBA??..it got nothing to do with me!...I just like brown algae!_'


Regards


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,

Planted this Blyxa Aubertii, given to me by a friend who got it from some drain somewhere at his hometown. Yupp, I am not finish planting yet..LOL..










Regards


----------



## Betowess (Dec 9, 2004)

Nasfish, perhaps you posted this before and I missed it. Do you know the type of driftwood you are using in the 220L? It is lovely - graceful.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

I couldn't help but notice that you seem to be using the ADA Step Series on your 220L . . . whats your dosing regimen like?


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking.



Betowess said:


> Nasfish, perhaps you posted this before and I missed it. Do you know the type of driftwood you are using in the 220L? It is lovely - graceful.


Over here, the driftwood labeled and sold as 'Teras' driftwood, not the usual Malaysian driftwood, a bit more expensive too. I am not sure if it is the same as ADA blackwood though. Some people here said, it is exactly, like ADA driftwood though. Still undetermined. Actually there are many type of driftwood, here, beside the two mentioned above, like mangrove driftwood called 'Mangroholz', spring wood etc.



Nightshop said:


> I couldn't help but notice that you seem to be using the ADA Step Series on your 220L . . . whats your dosing regimen like?


My dosing regime : 

Everyday KNO3 5ppm, KH2PO4 0.5-1ppm, 5-10ppm K2SO4, 5ml Brighty Step 2 except a day before WC. Some ECA after WC. Sometimes Green Gain after WC or a big trim.
Brighty K 11ml only after 50% WC (using it as anti-Chlorine).
Less if after a big trim etc.

Easier to remember and enable me to skip a few days if went outstation. Back from outstation, do a 50% WC (so actually no fixed day for WC), and start all over again. 

_ps : For over a month though, try to skip macros dosing, I thought enough from feeding, fish waste etc, no good, got mild BGA (soil line) and some GSA. Just wondering how come Amano don't dose dry ferts (macros) or maybe he is using a lot of Brighty Light Special? hehehe.._

Regards


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

Nice! I'm going to be switching over to Step 2 from 1 in about a week. Been dosing 10ml daily with Step 1 and 10ml of LIGHTS right after water change.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

beautiful tanks. I am not sure how I missed this, but I love your tanks.


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking.



fresh_newby said:


> beautiful tanks. I am not sure how I missed this, but I love your tanks.


Perhaps, because there are so many other more beautiful, nice tanks in this great forum? :hihi: 

Anyway, Tank #3 Update

Just to recap, this tank is a low maintenance tank, with only mosses and Anubias nana. Faunas includes Neon rasbora (sundadanio axelrodi), CRS shrimps (lowest grade, C I think, can't afford), and a few Ottos.

Front









Side









CRS Close-up









Another close-up









Still don't know the direction of this tank, lol..will try to create a path leading to the back soon, add a driftwood or something...Initially tried to imitate an island seen from the sea...LOL..

Regards


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

my dream to have a low maintnance tank....that is very pretty. Nothing prettier than moss IMO...
I opt for more difficult things...you know, the kind of complicated that makes me want to pull my hair out! lol Nice job~


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking.

Tank #2 Update

10 days ago..

Now









10 days ago..marsilea

Now. A slow growing plant, like one or two new leaves since planted 10 days ago, a new leaf with lighter green color..









FYI, this tank is using JBL products exclusively, from base fert, to the liquid fertilizer for micros. Marcos from dry ferts.

Regards


----------



## g_sharky (Feb 11, 2007)

you've got some beautiful scapes nasfish...I was just wonderin if your still using DIY CO2 on any of your tanks....I just wanna know if you could keep the plants looking nice like yours using DIY CO2....I'm shopping for a pressurized system right now, but it's a little difficult since I don't have the funds to go all out right now....


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you g_sharky,

Tank #2 and #3 are using DIY CO2. IMO, the important thing is to have a stable supply of CO2 regardless DIY or a pressurized system. For 2 feet max, it is ok, larger than that, not good, IMO.

DIY CO2 setup for tank #2


Regards


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

*Tank #0 Update*

Last update, 9 days ago..


Now









Although the glosso is growing nicely, it was being eaten by the Rummynose Tetra!..LOL..feeding them a bit more now...hope they will leave the glosso alone.








Closer..









Regards


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Wonderful tanks and wonderful photography! You're an inspiration!


----------



## zoggin eck (Feb 22, 2007)

Rummynose eat plants? Or was this just because they were too hungry? Either way, I'm so Jealous, I want some rummynose badly and these are fantastic tanks! Tank two looks wonderful


----------



## g_sharky (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I guess I have something to look forward for...lol...I'm currently running a 20 gallon with 2 nutrafin units...The plants especially the glosso seems to be growing nice(I had trouble growing the glosso to spread with 1 nutrafin unit, now with 2 they seems to be carpeting the gravel...), Hopefully my tank will look as nice as yours....


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking.

*Tank #0 Update*
Front








Side









*Tank #1 Update*









*Tank #2 Update*








After a big trim late at night LOL...









Really appreciate any comments or suggestions.  

Regards


----------



## nasfish (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you for looking!. This thread is just a photo album, apparently, :hihi: 

Tank #3 Update

A newly rescaped tank (clickable) a few weeks ago.


Pregnant CRS?

















Can see the belly, interesting to see the 'fanning'








A quick get away, after noticing me poking around!, :hihi:









Anyway, not expecting anything, first time pregnancy, usually the survival rate is low, :icon_neut 

_ps : all pictures taken using my old sony s50 digital camera 2.1 MP _

Regards


----------

